# Counter sink bits and bolts?



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

I am wanting to cover bunks on my trailer with 1/2" poly strips. I'm not so much of a do it your selfer, but I think I can do this one. I would like to know about counter sink drill bits and whether screws or through bolts would be the best way to secure the Poly Planks to the bunks.

Please let me know exact bolt/screw sizes with corresponding bit sizes you all would suggest. The bunks are 2x4 on flat sides not edges. I think I'd prefer to through bolt unless the consensus here says otherwise.

Thanks for your suggestions. Hope this is the right place to get expert advise for this.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

How thick are the poly straps? Most of the ones I have seen were thin (1/4") and were held in place with screws. You can use a #10 or #12 stainless screw or an 1-1.4" deck screw. You can use probably use a 1/4" or 5/16" (or mayber a little bigger, has to be bigger than the screw head in diameter) drill bit to form the counter sink if you don't have a counter sink bit. You could also through bolt it but unless the poly is think, you will have a small diameter bolt so the head is small enough to countersink.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

The strips will be 1/2" thick and a little over 3" wide by 8' long. I guess that was a little vague in my original post. Sorry.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Don't know if you already bought your material but I have installed these on two boat trailers. Mounting screws are already counter sunk. I bought mine a Academy.

http://www.amazon.com/BUNK-SLICKS-BLACK-piece-kit/dp/B000KOPV5U


----------

